

Arrested Aussie journalist: privacy, news and the long arm of the law - JacobAldridge
http://m.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/technology-news/grubbs-story-privacy-news-and-the-strong-arm-of-the-law-20110518-1esn9.html

======
JacobAldridge
If someone can moderate or provide the proper non-mobile link I'll change it.

~~~
Maxious
We (aussies) tend to provide the mobile links because the full browser links
on that network of sites have auto playing flash videos with sound.

In this case it's the actual recording of the moment after they tell him the
interview is over, turn off the police tape and then turn around and tell him
they'll be taking his iPad... when he fights it saying he's a reporter and
he'll need to contact his paper's lawyers they place him under arrest.
Hilarious if it wasn't so sad.

The transcript is available at [http://m.smh.com.au/technology/technology-
news/journalists-f...](http://m.smh.com.au/technology/technology-
news/journalists-facebook-arrest-transcript-of-police-
interview-20110518-1esrr.html?from=smh_sb) or
[http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-
news/journalists...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-
news/journalists-facebook-arrest-transcript-of-police-
interview-20110518-1esrr.html?from=smh_sb) with sound

(The section I refer to begins with "All right, if there's nothing more you
wish to say I'll terminate the interview now and the time as per my phone is
4.47pm.")

------
lukejduncan
Does he have it recorded that they stated they were not going to arrest him?

